# I BOUGHT A NEW COMPUTER....WOW!!!!



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Well, its time. I am going to retire my 2001 HP Pavillion and get something new, my computer is just getting old...it was bad enough I couldnt burn CDs anymore but now my ethernet port doesnt seem to be working. 

So....I am thinking of getting another HP as this one has served me well for a long time.

I hate computer shopping because I dont know what to get.

Here is what I really need...just a desktop and a monitor. I have a fairly new HP printer that I like and see no need to replace.

I pretty much surf the internet, download music, email, and play very very basic games (like Scrabble) nothing that requires anything fancy.

Any ideas on what I can get at a reasonable price?????


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Are you buying a new computer just because your CD burner and ethernet port stopped working? Those can be easily replaced for a whole lot less than what a new computer would cost. You could even upgrade to a DVD multi-recorder if you want.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

While I realize I could buy new parts for my computer its a 2001 computer and I am ready to replace it. I cannot see investing money into this thing when it will need to be replaced anyway. I believe WinterDave once referred to my computer specs as a 1973 Pinto with one headlight...  :lol which I loved that description and I stole that and often use it to describe my computer.

I am ready to upgrade.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

http://www.dell.com/content/products/pr ... l=en&s=dhs


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

While a bit spendier, I'd go for a Mac.

As for Dells, I'd rather take a stack of money and burn it instead of buying one of those again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Thunder said:


> http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspndt_530s?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


The cheapest one on that page would be perfect for your needs, yup.

You could also just look around in stores for the cheapest new computer you can find, and it would be fine. As long as you're not playing the latest games or trying to do high end video editing and whatnot, you'd be fine with a cheap, basic system.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

What would she need to upgrade for though? It sounds like she just needs the basic everyday functions.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Also I would say that you don't even need a new monitor if the one you have is still working for you... unless you want a new flat screen one...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Not to mention you could buy a used 17 inch CRT monitor for like $20 on craigslist.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

I have a 15 inch CRT monitor that I got back in 1998. It still works fine but frankly, I am ready for a bigger screen and something that doesnt take up half my desk.

I was looking at the HP Online Store but was lost on how much memory I needed. I think Vista (I would rather have XP though) needs 2 GB to run. Its these kind of specifics I know nothing about.

I only need a basic computer. I will look at Dell, thanks Thunder and Njodis. My son has tried to talk me into Mac, but I dont know much about Macs. :stu

I have enough money to spend, I just dont want to spend more than I have to.

Thanks for the advice given so far, has given me something to chew on.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Penny said:


> I think Vista (I would rather have XP though) needs 2 GB to run. Its these kind of specifics I know nothing about.


Yes, at least 2 GB. It will run on 1 GB, but it can frustrating as hell, sometimes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Well I have an HP that has treated me well so I am leaning towards an HP.

I found one that has 4gb of memory for 539

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp ... 3400527398

, and one that has 3 gb of memory for 499

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/HP-Pavil ... o#proddesc

so I am leaning towards the one for 539 since its only a difference of 40. I am trying to have an eye for the future, I want it to not be too bare bones, I want some capability for future software designs etc. I think HPs are somewhat pricer but I am hoping to have this for a long time, maybe the next 7 or more years.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Neither one have a monitor.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Yeah I know  I guess I have to buy one separately. I dont really need the whole package that comes with a printer, I have a printer that I just bought last year.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Penny said:


> Yeah I know  I guess I have to buy one separately. I dont really need the whole package that comes with a printer, I have a printer that I just bought last year.


unless you bought a laser printer, printers arent even worth the cost to refill the ink. Its actually just cheaper to buy another printer.

I love my 24" and 20" LCD monitor setup  If I had more money Id buy a 30" LCD monitor and use it with my 24" and 20".


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

If you are planning on using windows for your next computer, at least get one that has the specs to easily run the "aero" interface of Vista.

And get the highest version of Vista that you can. if you can get Ultimate, kudos!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Noca said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know  I guess I have to buy one separately. I dont really need the whole package that comes with a printer, I have a printer that I just bought last year.
> ...


Laser printer?? I am not even sure what that is?? :um :con I have a HP Photosmart C3180.

I think the printer I have is fine, it prints pictures and copies and scans (although I rarely use the scanner).

This is what is so hard about buying a computer. Its so damned confusing, I dont what to get, what I "need", etc....

Ahhhhhhhhh :fall :eek


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Micronian said:


> If you are planning on using windows for your next computer, at least get one that has the specs to easily run the "aero" interface of Vista.


Ummmm....what? :con :wtf :afr


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

What type of Internet Service do you have? Cable, DSL, or Dial-up? Because it makes no sense to buy a low end $400 computer if you are spending $450 a year for your Internet Service.

A computer is one of the few areas where I think it makes sense to spend some extra money.It is such an essential and often used device in the home:shopping, banking, entertainment, information etc.And whatever computer that you buy, you are probably going to keep for three, four years plus..So spending a little extra money is not so unreasonable when spread out over four years.

Store bought and even online sites like Dell offer such a poor selection of components, and the quality issue is always a crapshoot.You can buy a two thousand dollar system and still get 'nickel and dimed' with inferior quality power supplies, video cards, not enough fans etc.Companies cut corners on performance/quality to save a few dollars.

A coworker spent two grand on a computer from BestBuy which only came with a lame $40 dollar video card.And when you have a problem with the computer (like she did), it goes back to Best Buy and then the computer maker for service.Which keeps you without a computer for a month or two, and the odds are the problem never even gets fixed.

LOTS of people are building their own computers nowadays.Your best bet would be to check around and see if any friends, relatives, or coworkers would be willing to build a computer for you.That way you get to configure it with top quality parts.Trust me, there is always one person at work who does this, and will love the opportunity to build another computer.They get addicted to building them! :lol

OR, you could check around and see if any local (as in small, independent) computer stores/repair shops will build one for you.But finding a coworker who builds computers is invaluable! It's like having a friend who is an automotive mechanic or plumber.They are great friends to know when you have a problem! A friend I know at work has helped me out numerous times by working on my computer and car.And is going to be building me a new computer in the near future.

Building computers is the way to go: it ensures low cost, and quality parts and assembly.Mass market computers are a real crapshoot, you might get a good one, might get a lemon.And they all use low cost/inferior components that die in the end.And the monitors and printers included in those 'package deals' at BestBuy are worthless.I would stay away from BestBuy and CircuitCity, not only are most of their computers junk, but they are overpriced, and you are paying these stores as your computer middleman.

See if a friend, relative, or coworker is willing to build you a computer.See if any local computer stores build the computers that they sell.Check these online sites for computers.

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory ... esktop-PCs

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications ... CatId=2627

Even check out Dell, Walmart, BJs or Costco.But I would stay away from BestBuy and CircuitCity.You
are just paying them extra for the right to sell you a computer, that you can buy direct without having to pay any extra commission to said middleman.

http://www.dell.com/home/desktops?~ck=mn

http://shop.bjs.com/Laptops---Desktops_ ... iewcat.htm

http://www.walmart.com/browse/Computers ... 059.501063

http://www.costco.com/Common/Category.a ... US&topnav=

Also keep in mind, that components are only half the story.They are useless, if the factory has poor quality control.And NOTHING beats 'User Reviews'
of the product that you are considering buying.Were
the people who previously bought the computer that you are looking at, happy with it? Amazon is a good source for researching products, by reading the Customer Reviews of the products for sale there....

http://www.amazon.com/Desktops-Computer ... ode=565098


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Penny said:


> Micronian said:
> 
> 
> > If you are planning on using windows for your next computer, at least get one that has the specs to easily run the "aero" interface of Vista.
> ...


 :blush oops, sorry...

"Aero" is the really cool looking version of Windows Vista.

Vista comes in different versions, from basic to advanced. Naturally, the more advanced versions have more features/capabilities than the basic, which includes the fancier graphics.

Some computers do not have the "power" to use Vista in all its glory, and so they settle for the basic version. If you can, try looking for a computer that has the fancy looking version of Vista (Which is called Vista Home Premium, or Vista Ultimate)

It's the difference between the "base model" of a car, for example, and the "showroom model"--the one with the power windows and air conditioning 

Wow! 
Penny, it seems like everybody is telling you all these different things about computers, it's like an information overload! It's obvious that computers have become as personal for everyone as buying a pair of shoes.

Everybody is telling you the same thing, but in different ways. these are:

-don't get the cheapest computer, the cheapest brand, or the one that's on clearance.

-If you can, buy the components (computer, monitor, printer, peripherals, etc) separately. That way you have more control over what you want

-The more powerful computers use Vista HOME PREMIUM, or Vista ULTIMATE. I'm not saying that basic is bad, but if you want something that will last, you should go for something that has power, and the versions of Vista that computers carry are a good gauge of that.

my tip: go to the stores, look over the computers you want, or like (HP, Sony Vaio, Dell, Lenovo, Apple, etc), write down the model #, and compare them on the internet. Then choose the one that's the best. Do the same for monitors.
I think that's the best way to keep informed and make good decision without any regrets. And really do go to the stores, its better to actually see, touch, and feel out the computer you like, rather than guess about it as you shop on the internet.


----------



## dsf23j9j2dlm (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

If you're going to run XP then I'd say you should look to get at least 2gb of memory and a dual core processor that's at least 2 ghz. If it's Vista, maybe look at getting 4gb of memory. Any other component is just up to personal preference.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Wow. :eyes

I appreciate all the input, let me say! Very much so!!

I wish I had someone to build a computer for me but I cannot think of anyone. I will ask around at work but I dont know of anyone off hand.

I dont plan to get the cheapest, I want to make sure that the computer has enough bells and whistles so that I can keep it for a long time. I was thinking about 4 gb of memory.

But I have to be honest -- I am MORE confused than ever on what to buy.

I am going to look around next Monday or Tuesday. Hopefully I will be able to find something.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Don't buy anything without posting the specs and price of the computer here first! :hs Dave


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

I've had Dells for years (We get a discount through work) and have never had any major issues with them. No hardware problems at all. My current PC is 3 years old and still going strong. I have no plans to replace it. Dell will allow you to configure one online. You then place the order, they build it and ship it. I think it took about a week last time. You don't have to by a package deal. If you don't want the monitor, choose the option for no monitor. Same with printers, speakers etc.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Amocholes said:


> I've had Dells for years (We get a discount through work) and have never had any major issues with them. No hardware problems at all. My current PC is 3 years old and still going strong. I have no plans to replace it. Dell will allow you to configure one online. You then place the order, they build it and ship it. I think it took about a week last time. You don't have to by a package deal. If you don't want the monitor, choose the option for no monitor. Same with printers, speakers etc.


Dell only becomes an issue if you buy the cheapest model or if your into upgrading then you have a problem.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

I'll sell you my comp.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Okay....

1. what is a dual core processor and is it better to get this? (I want to have the computer for a while so I want to get something good). The basic HP model comes with a AMD Sempron(TM) LE1300 (2.3GHz). For sixty dollars more I can get AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 4050e dual-core (2.1GHz).

2. I think I should get one with a 4 GB memory, since Vista takes 2. Is this smart or am I getting more than I need? (On the HP website the 4 GB costs an extra 150 but the only other choice is a 2.)

3. What value is the graphics card and do I really need the upgraded on? The upgraded on is $30 more but not sure that I need it? I dont play video games. But I dont want to cheap out on something that might make it a better overall computer.

4. For $10 more I can get 15-in-1 memory card reader, 2 USB, audio versus the included in price 2 USB, front audio ports. Its only 10 but I dont even know what the 15 in 1 memory card reader is? Is that for the chip in my camera?

I dont think the monitors are any great deal at HP.

I am just getting ideas, I dont have to buy from HP.com. But these are the questions I have to answer prior to buying.

ANY INSIGHT WELCOME!!! THANKS, SASers!!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Oh almost forgot... Sound Card?? Extra 20 for a Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio versus Integrated 5.1 capable sound w/ front audio ports. Worth the extra 20?? I do download and listen to music.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*



Penny said:


> Okay....
> 
> 1. what is a dual core processor and is it better to get this? (I want to have the computer for a while so I want to get something good). The basic HP model comes with a AMD Sempron(TM) LE1300 (2.3GHz). For sixty dollars more I can get AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 4050e dual-core (2.1GHz).
> 
> ...


1. A dual core processor, in layman's terms, is two processors squished into a single chip. It follows the old adage that "two heads are better than one". Now, where the dual core processor really shines is when you're using programs that push the computer to its limits, such as video encoding. The program would split the thinking job to the two brains (the two "cores"), and naturally, the job will be done faster. But if you're NOT going to use programs that require a lot of computer "thinking", dual cores will not make any difference. Surfing the internet, for example, does not require the power of two cores.

2. more memory will help load things faster (don't you hate it when you have to wait forever for a program to open?), and switch programs/tasks faster. Having more memory never hurts. at $150 though, it's pretty expensive. I'd rather buy my own memory at a computer store--and it would cost a fraction of the price. 1Gb of memory for my laptop is only $25. I don't know where they get $150 from.

3. graphics cards are not only for games. They can also be for watching HD movies, for example, for connecting two or more monitors (which can be so addictively handy), or to connect to a TV, or to record from the TV. I would always go for the best graphics card that is economically possible. Look for the keyword "DVI" or "HDMI", or ask the clerk to physically show you them on the back of the computer.

4. the 15-in-1 is just a regular card reader (i.e. like the ones a digitial camera uses). It's just compatible with more cards. I think this is useful in case someone comes to your house to share picutres, or files, but has a different kind of card. For $10, it sounds fine.

hopefully this helps.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

Micronian, I could just kiss you :kiss

Thanks for the help, you provided a lot of insight!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I am buying a new computer*

How about this??? I know it doesnt come with a monitor but the price is good, it looks like it has what I am looking for...

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/naviga ... pCatg=5816


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just set up my new computer!!!

:banana :banana :banana :clap :clap :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :banana :banana 


I bought a HP Pavilion Slimline s3500f with a 4 GB memory, Dual Core processor, 500 GB hard drive, DVD burner with LightScribe Direct Disc Labeling (sounds like that will be fun to mess around with), some kind of upgraded graphics and 64 bit Vista Premium. I also bought an LG 19 inch flat screen LCD monitor. I spent a bit more for the monitor as I noticed there is a HUGE difference from the ones that were 139-159, as in the ratio numbers (2000 to 1 rather than the 10000 to 11 that this is). For around $700 I got a system that I am very comfortable with, I feel it will last a long time and I finally can see the entire SAS page without having to use a bar to drag things over. I cannot believe the difference this monitor makes. 

Thanks for everyone's input and insight. It was a bit stressful figuring all this out but I think I made a good decision. HPs cost a bit more but I think they are really good computers, my old one lasted 7 years (and it is still working). 

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Congratulations on getting your new computer!!

:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats, Penny. 

I have just read through the whole thread and a lot of it went over my head! I am not looking forward to the day when I will need a new computer :lol


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

congratulations penny! Great choice!

I also hope you also learned a bit more about computers through this shopping "ordeal"


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Micronian said:


> congratulations penny! Great choice!
> 
> I also hope you also learned a bit more about computers through this shopping "ordeal"


Yes I certainly did. I am bound and determined to learn more about the functions my computer is capable of.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Ooooh have fun with your Vista =) Lot's of cool features and you can even make your desktop wallpaper animated.. like water dripping off leaves, waterfalls, bunch of cool stuff.


----------

